# hurrican katrina,,,, my dad is stranded in gulfport mississippi



## brimmhere (Sep 3, 2005)

i finally got a text messege last nitearound 2am from my dad. he lives in gulfport and is strandedin his home along with 5 other families now. they have nofood or water and no way out. in the text mess. hewrote.



things are terrible, death toll rising, im ok but here with 5 other families no food no water.



ive emailed cnn, ive called red cross, fema, and even emailedthe coast guard to tell them hey this is where they are just in casethey havent searched that area. ive been trying tocall his cell number with just getting a busy signal or all lines busymessege. so im thankful the text went through. 



does anyone know of where else we can go to report where they are and that they need help?

i know its absolutly terrible down there and so many people areneeding help. but just to get the word to someone that hey there arethese families still stranded


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 3, 2005)

May try your senator's office or the senator for down there? That's the best I can think of....sorry...

Peg


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh no! I hope that he is rescued soon. It sure is a mess down there.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have no suggestions, but I will pray for your dad's safety.


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 3, 2005)

I will be praying for your dad. May he keep safe until he can be rescued.

ray:


----------



## NightPoet00 (Sep 3, 2005)

I found this posted on another board. Hopefully it helps!

http://www.hurricanerefugee.com. People,who are looking friends or relatives after hurricane Katrina .
Other one, where you can also have/give info to your friends/relatives.http://www.familylinks.icrc.org/katrina/locate.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 3, 2005)

I have no suggestions, but I will keep your Dadin my prayers. It's nerve wracking knowing someone isn'tsafe. (My parents are 2 blocks off the Gulf in Alabama... Iunderstand your concern.) I'm glad the TM got through...we're still worried about a friend in New Orleans... no word since lastSunday... My heart goes out to all those people.


----------



## Dwarf lover (Sep 3, 2005)

ray:


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Sep 3, 2005)

I will be praying for your Dad's safe return ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow! I'm so glad he got a text message to you soyou know where he is. I hope the authorities can get him out based onthe information you can get to them. I would call Fox News. I wouldcall CNN. I would call any local news stations. Make it a big deal sothey are sure to rescue him and the other families. The squeaky wheelgets the oil. so

SQUEAK!!!!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 3, 2005)

My thoughts are with you .. as indeed they arewith all affected ... when you hear from someone first hand like thisthough, it really brings it home ...?? Please keep us all informed.

?

Shame Mr. Bush didnt get his *** into gear earlier ..???


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh Kim, how awful. Just watching the newscoverage here and I can't believe how bad it is. I will be hoping andpraying for your Dad and the other families!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 3, 2005)

It's awful that he's trapped down there, but at least you know he's alive. That's so much more than many others have.

I agree with what a lot of other people have said- raise a bigstink! Make sure everyone and anyone involved in rescueefforts in that area knows exactly where he is and what the situationis down there. Call as many people as you can and tell themthat those people need out now!

I'll be thinking of you and your family.

ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 3, 2005)

God Bless, Brimmhere! ray:

I'm so sorry. I will pray very hard; definitely keep those phone linesringing to every one you can until they get him out of there. 

Good Lord. I will be thinking and praying for you and yours. My heartgoes out to your father, the people that are with him in the samesituation, and all the families. Please keep us updated.

ray: :rose: ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 3, 2005)

update!!!

me and my mom where packed and ready to head out to go down today when i got a text messege.



water just got turned back on today and there is alady in the neighbor hood thats been letting everyone there use herphone. thats how he was able to contact me by text.he said things are bad but he knows others had it much worse.he said for us not to come down, as they are having problems with menraping women down there who are traveling by themselves. theyhave a curfew set up from 8pm to like 8am anyone caught out after thatis being arrested. as that is when most of the looters are out breakinginto places. and alot of them have weapons. he said its avery scary time down there right now but not to worry he would do whathe could to keep in contact. its still nerve racking but iknow that he is alive and so far ok. i will keep everyoneposted!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 3, 2005)

Makes me wish I owned and could operate a helicopter. Please keep us updated.


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Sep 3, 2005)

I will be praying for your dad and the peoplewho are with him. I also will pray for them to get water, food andrescued soon. ray:

Cleo ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh that is good to hear! I'm glad you heard fromhim again. It's good that his water is back on. I'm sure they arerelieved about that. Hopefully everything else will be up and runningfor them soon. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

what an incredible mess.....words are insufficient, but prayers for you all.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 4, 2005)

rabbitgirl wrote:


> what an incredible mess.....words are insufficient, but prayers for you all.
> 
> Rose



Amen.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Sep 4, 2005)

That's a slightly better turn of events, but I'm still praying for him to get out soon.


----------



## la (Sep 4, 2005)

I live in Gulfport.. well somewhat. We justmoved to a small town called Saucier a few months back. We're not inthe town itself, but it's in the area of it. We're only about 15 milesfrom the city. We were able to get to Tenn. before the hurricane hit.We came home that Tuesday to see our house. All the way fromHattiesburg to our house it was like driving through a maze. You had tozig and zag due to all of the fallen trees. 

We were able to make it to our house finally. We were very very verylucky. All that we suffered was siding off of the sides of the house.Our truck was parked in the drive way, and it had a tool box (thattakes two people to lift it) in the bed, it managed to fly over thetruck and into the front yard without damaging the truck. We had noroof damage, which i cannot say the neighbors got off as easily. Ourwindows were fine, and everything inside was the way we left it.

Sadly we had to leave anyway, because without eletric, running water,and a sufficent supply of food and gasonline we were having troubles.It also did not help that it was 105 with the heat index and we havetwo rabbits, two dogs and a bird (the last three belong to my fiance'sparents.. they were with us). Animals and older people cannot live inthose condtions, I'm twenty and I was having a diffcult time!!! 

We decided to head up to Oklahoma to stay with my mother for awhile. Wewere so worried that we wouldn't make it due to the lack of gasonlinein Gulfport. We managed to make it to Hattiesburg and get gasonline. Wehad to wait in line for five hours, but we got enough to get us toLouisana to where we could fill up. What was so infurating aboutwaiting for the gasoline was that people decided to be "clever" andthey took drums/jugs up there and kept getting gasonline until theirautomobiles were full so that they could leave. It's unfair for them togo that extreme because there were people waiting there since 5AM! Whatmade it more pathetic was the fact that some of them were filling upjust to "ride the town." That gasoline needed to be saved for thepeople that were either getting out of town/state, and the ones thatneeded it to get food, water, and ice. 

We're safe and fine now. My fiance and I have decided to permantlyrelocate to Oklahoma for awhile. Mississippi and the entire coast justwon't be the same, and I honestly don't feel safe going back thereright now. So all that's left is to pray that our belongings are notlooted, and figure out when we can get them back. 

His parents are staying in Texas with some of their family and as oftoday said that they are not going to go back home until the water andeletric are back on. 

I just to thank all of you for your prayers and all that you have beendoing. It's very heartfelt to see so many people rally together in sucha time. In fact, a radio station here managed to get over 60,000dollars in donations in ONE DAY for this cause.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 4, 2005)

I am dissapointed with Bush because He can helpother countries with money when they are needed but he can not help usthat could be 100 yds from him with money. These people in La, Mis, andthe hurrican tracker area are in need. My grandmother stays in Floridaforfew months then comes back here for a month or 2 and thengo back for few more months. My cousin lives in florida, so does myuncle and the kids. Also my uncle who lives here his brother and sisterin law lives right near the gulf of Florida. Everytime a hurricainwould start brewing I get scared because of my family along witheveryone else. Look what had just happened and Bush can not get is actup and help now dessprately.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Sep 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I am dissapointed with Bush because He can help othercountries with money when they are needed but he can not help us thatcould be 100 yds from him with money. These people in La, Mis, and thehurrican tracker area are in need. My grandmother stays in Floridaforfew months then comes back here for a month or 2 and thengo back for few more months. My cousin lives in florida, so does myuncle and the kids. Also my uncle who lives here his brother and sisterin law lives right near the gulf of Florida. Everytime a hurricainwould start brewing I get scared because of my family along witheveryone else. Look what had just happened and Bush can not get is actup and help now dessprately.




Ya know, my mom said the same thing. She said hes so quick to jump to other countries aid and can't help his own country.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 4, 2005)

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I amdissapointed with Bush because He can help other countries with moneywhen they are needed but he can not help us that could be 100 yds fromhim with money. These people in La, Mis, and the hurrican tracker areaare in need. My grandmother stays in Florida forfew monthsthen comes back here for a month or 2 and then go back for few moremonths. My cousin lives in florida, so does my uncle and the kids. Alsomy uncle who lives here his brother and sister in law lives right nearthe gulf of Florida. Everytime a hurricain would start brewing I getscared because of my family along with everyone else. Look what hadjust happened and Bush can not get is act up and help nowdessprately.
> ...


I agree. I like Bush but he's got to think for his country too.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 4, 2005)

Glad to hear you got some positive news...for sure a step in the right direction!


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 5, 2005)

we also have family inmendenhall they didnt get damage luckly as they are a fewhours north of the coast. they did just get running waterback and are not sure as to when electric will start upagain. my aunt told us she waiting in line for gas over 5hours also! i feel so awful for all of those families downthere, and cant imagine what it would be like to not even have thethings that we have as in water food power. my mom and i weregoing to head down to mississippi on saturday just to see if we couldget to my dads on our own. we had reached southern illinois,when i got a text in from my dad stating not to come. notsafe for women traveling alone. i had my work shifts alreadycovered and told them one way or another we were gonna try to findhim. from hearing from family theres no or very limitedsupplies on fuel once you reach around south of jackson, ms.

bush does need to get off his #[email protected] and do something. ijust felt like slapping him when he was on the tv stating how they hadjust left his vacation home and flew over the new orleans area to viewthe damage. what is he to good to stop, land and get out tosee what he could do to help. to bad his vacation home didntget the devestation that everyone got so he knew what it waslike. 

i havent recieved any more text messeges yet from my dad but ifi do get anything or hear anything more i will keep everyoneupdated.



the funny thing, i was searching some of the missingpersons boards before i got the text from him, and found a family thatlives just a few houses from him. they evacuated and aresafe, but i sent them an email and have been keeping in touch withthem. we have been sending each other updates that weknow! he said when they are able to get back home they aregoing to go down and talk with my dad and get to know him.they dont know my dad personally but said that they havent been intheir house a whole long time and plan on meeting everyone near themonce they get home. i just thought it was neat to get to talkto someone who lives so close to my dad.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 5, 2005)

Brimm,

It is so good to hear that you are staying in contact with your father.I know this has got to be one of the most difficult times in your life,feeling like your hands are so tied. 

I wish there had been a better plan for the people in New Orleans. Iwish there had been emergency aid in the form of transport for all thepeople who could not afford to leave on their own. 

I don't wish this tragedy on anyone, though...anywhere, from ournation's leaders down to the kindest animal soul. I sit here on this,what has become a sleepless night, and look out at the two new areas ofconcern forming off the coast of Florida. I pray that they take thepath of Maria and stay far away from land and anyone...any creaturethat could be harmed.

God bless your father, Brimm, for all that he has done to keep himselfand others safe through the storm. God bless our leaders that they makewiser decisions in the future and learn from this experience. God blessthose in Japan facing Typhoon Nabi right now, may they all be evacuatedsafely.

And God bless us...and our fuzzy bunnies!

Typhoon Nabi


----------



## naturestee (Sep 5, 2005)

la: I'm glad you and your animals got out safe. It's great that you have a place to go!

Kim: Have you heard any more from your dad? Is he out yet??????


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 5, 2005)

ray:for everyone affected by this. 

i have been seeing things on the news, but i was so disconnected till iread this thread. not only is this a huge tragedy, but it seems to meso utterly incomprehensible that a nation so wealthy and powerful, asthe USA, cannot rescue and protect it's citizens. *i really mean nodisrespect*. i just don't understand how this can happen, and itmakes me very sad....

Nicole.


----------



## la (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. I don't find that disrespectful, I agree. It's very tragic! 

I heard that the First Lady went to Biloxi, and stayed for one night,after that they were able to "find" her a car and gasonline.. she hasyet to come back.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 9, 2005)

Brimmhere,

any news of your dad? really hoping he is okay.

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Sep 9, 2005)

Keeping you in my thoughts and please be careful if you are still travelling around.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm keeping everyone in my prayers -- Brimm, Ihope your father is ok and gets out soon. I can't imagine howworried you must be.

Sometimes there are things in life that we simply can't foresee or beprepared for--there were so many factors that led to theterrible tragedy that it just isn't fair to placeblameonany one entity. I hope what hasbeen learned from this tragedy can help to better prepare us in thefuture. 

Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 9, 2005)

The thing is this, they knew darn well whatcould happen if this city was hit with a hurricane. The NationalGeographic Channel did a special on it! As far as the levies, theengineersthere knew about that and had asked for aid lastyear for repairs, knowing that it they were hit that they levieswouldn't hold. They didn't get the aidand look what happened.

That's what makes me angry. I love my country (I'm American 100% andalways will be, regardless of living in Canada right now), but itreally angers me that so much time, energy and money is spent on thewar in Iraq, but nothing is done right here in our own backyard. 

Kim, I am glad your father is ok. I didn't see this thread earlier, asI was on bedrest for a bit. Please keep us up to date on how he'sdoing.


----------



## nose_twitch (Sep 9, 2005)

It's amazing to me how we are all connected tothis tragedy in some way. We feel the pain of our fellowAmericans, and most of us know at least "of" someone who has beenaffected. This goes for 9/11, too.

I'm sure you've all heard it in the news, but let me just reinforcethat now's the time to pull together and donate. 5 bucks, 20bucks, whatever. 

Okay, there's my








~Amanda


----------

